# Apr stage 2 mk4 gti 24v vr6



## Taylorrtaylor (May 13, 2014)

What is the horsepower and torque for apr stage 2


----------



## Robski92 (Sep 26, 2011)

Taylorrtaylor said:


> What is the horsepower and torque for apr stage 2


Go on their website.


----------

